# Weetabix Vs Oats



## Scholar

im not really a lover of oats and struggle to get them down, but on the other hand can wolf weetabix

nutritional value of 50g Oats

200 cals

43g carbs

8g protein

3.5g fat

nutritional value of 50g weetabix

180 cals

35g carbs

6g protein

1g fat

these are basically the same when it comes to macros, my question really is

if i can stomach alot more weetabix than oats would it be gtg to swop them around.?

i can even add another bix to make them exactly the same no problem


----------



## -Jack-

it is what i do

ats all good really you cant miss


----------



## Scholar

> it is what i do


yeah man weetabix are alot easier than oats, i tried adding 1 scoop to

my shake but already using a weight gainer so its too much to handle


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Only thing with me is i need milk for weeabix, and makes me feel and look bloated, oats i knock down with water in my shakes.


----------



## Scholar

> oats i knock down with water in my shakes


oats in the shake is abit hardcore for me mate


----------



## Rick89

I have 7-9 weetabix a time with whole milk love them, only thing is they digest quicker because there lower in fat than oats so get hungry faster.


----------



## Scholar

> I have 7-9 weetabix a time with whole milk


damn mate thats a large bowl of weetabix ha


----------



## Hendrix

Rick89 said:


> I have 7-9 weetabix a time with whole milk love them, only thing is they digest quicker because there lower in fat than oats so get hungry faster.


Jaysus, that is some bix mate.

Is that the oatabix ot weet?


----------



## Rick89

weetabix mate love them, do have a bloat on after it tho ha


----------



## Hendrix

Rick89 said:


> weetabix mate love them, do have a bloat on after it tho ha


Yeah mate I bet, I can live with a bit of bloat though like.


----------



## Rick89

hendrix said:


> Yeah mate I bet, I can live with a bit of bloat though like.


Same here mate haha Im permanently bloated, foods my weakness lol


----------



## 24hourbulk

never thought about weetabix but dam there easi 2 eat , gonna try it out


----------



## Guest

24hourbulk said:


> never thought about weetabix but dam there easi 2 eat , gonna try it out


Same here think ill give them a bash also, trouble is the cost, surely there a little more expensive than porridge oats..


----------



## Rick89

tkd67 said:


> Same here think ill give them a bash also, trouble is the cost, surely there a little more expensive than porridge oats..


cheap as chips mate, asda own weat biscks exactly same thing just asda own about 1.20 for pack of 60 i think, I go through loads


----------



## miggs

> Only thing with me is i need milk for weeabix' date=' and makes me feel and look bloated, oats i knock down with water in my shakes.[/quote']
> 
> That's the same with me, try soya milk also lower in sugars.. And tastes nice to


----------



## Fat

How can you not like oats? I use to love weetabix with loads of sugar :drool:


----------



## madmuscles

Regarding the stores own branded weetabix, has anyone else noticed that the genuine weetabix holds it's shape better then the stores own brands which seem to crumble into a flaky mess so instead of individual biscuits you just have a bag of crumbled weetabix? It's not a problem as it all goes the same way once you've mixed liquid with it but i just wondered if anyone else has observed this?


----------



## Greenspin

> Only thing with me is i need milk for weeabix' date=' and makes me feel and look bloated, oats i knock down with water in my shakes.[/quote']
> 
> I haven't read the other comments yet, so sorry if this has been mentioned.
> 
> JAY_JAY, try adding water, and then putting in a pan and heating for a sec. Makes them even sweeter than they already are. Nom Nom, reminds me of being a kid


----------



## stuart.s

used to eat weetabix every morning as they go down easy but the downside for me was they also came out far too easy!!! suffered for a long time before i fgured out it was the weetabix that was the culprits!!

so oats for me now


----------



## milzy

Rick89 said:


> I have 7-9 weetabix a time with whole milk love them, only thing is they digest quicker because there lower in fat than oats so get hungry faster.


LOL I'm just thinking of your **** break at work! Must fill the pot up high!


----------



## Rick89

madmuscles said:


> Regarding the stores own branded weetabix, has anyone else noticed that the genuine weetabix holds it's shape better then the stores own brands which seem to crumble into a flaky mess so instead of individual biscuits you just have a bag of crumbled weetabix? It's not a problem as it all goes the same way once you've mixed liquid with it but i just wondered if anyone else has observed this?


I had the opposite with mine to be honest had to use more milk to break it down as they were too dry the store own brans ( sunny bisk or somehting they were called )


----------



## Rick89

The only problem I find is they get digested way too quick even with milk, hungry an hour later


----------



## Glassback

Rick89 said:


> I have 7-9 weetabix a time with whole milk love them, only thing is they digest quicker because there lower in fat than oats so get hungry faster.


Rick you are a BEAST mate - I used to have 8 when I was tough and young, bow I have 4 to stop being a fatty ha! You are an actual monster - thats awesome.


----------

